# UK Pilot Needing Advice!



## Icecats (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

Apologies if i've needlessly started a new thread here but i really could do with some rather job specific advice and i am hoping there may be one or two Canadian aviation employees registered who can help!! 

My wife and i are very interested in emigrating to Canada and have recently started to look into the process required. I realise that my job is not on the "magic list" and that pilot recruitment is very much slowed everywhere right now. My wife is in customer services which is also not in high demand, however she is quite interested in training to become a registered nurse, which may help eventually.

My question is this, would we be better submitting visa application forms and then sitting it out for four years until they are processed (assuming they will be processed at all if not on the required skills list) Or do i go down the route of converting my license to a canadian one (incurring costs for medicals and conversion etc) and try desperately to get a job. My guess is no one will even consider me without the converted license and i am not brave enough to leave my relatively secure full time job in the UK without at least a job offer in Canada. 

We plan to visit Canada in May this year for a proper look around. My wife has relatives all over Canada, but sadly they are all second cousins and therefore classed as too distant to be of help. We feel as though we are very much in a catch twenty two situation but are determined to try and secure a new and better life for our future family. 

Sorry for the long post, we would appreciate any assistance that anyone can give (or even if you know a friend of a friend who can help that would be a start)

Thanks Very Much

Icecats

PS- We're Hockey mad, so that should help us fit in when we eventually get there!!


----------

